# how much should a 1 year oldfemale bearded dragon weigh



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

i have what i believe is a female bearded dragon (not 100% sure) who is roughly 1 year old. now ive looked on different sites and loads of people say their bearded dragon was at least 350g at 1 year old, but mine is only 282g and she is about 16". she has a good appetite and i usually feed her every other day. and she usually gets around 15 medium dubia roaches once a day and she has her veg throughout the day.

i mean she looks healthy enough (she doesnt look skinny) but im just wondering why she doesnt weigh alot.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I wouldn't really try and compare yours to other beardies. Just keep doing what your doing and make sure she eats all she can eat. 
I can't compare mine to other peoples beardies cause mine only has half a tail.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

The reason yours isn't weighing that much is because you are feeding every other day. 

With bearded dragons its simple the more they eat the faster they grow and if you want your bearded dragon to weigh more you have to feed it more. 

I feed mine live food twice a day and have no problems hitting 500 grams at 1 year old.


----------



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

she will only eat once a day and sometimes doesnt eat everyday, which is why i feed her every other day


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

casper2009 said:


> she will only eat once a day and sometimes doesnt eat everyday, which is why i feed her every other day


I wasn't criticizing 282 grams isn't a bad weight for a 1 year old just pointing out that if she was eating more she would be bigger.

Not all of them have big appertites but you can normally get them to eat a bit more by mixing it up with different live food not just one sort. 

Right now for my 2 adults and babies I am using dubia roaches, turkistan roaches, discoid roaches, crickets, locusts, mealworms, morio worms, buffalo worms......


----------



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

well i guess i could try feeding her more, but i doubt she would eat any. and if i feed her too many roaches she wont eat her salad/veg


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I wouldnt feed a beardie live food twice a day, ideally they should be given live food once a week, other wise they get too fat & shortens their life span. Feeding them regular on fruit & veg is best option. As for the beardies weight every one is different. Its like saying why is that person larger than me but same age. Everyone is different. Feed every day on fruit & veg and once a week on live 5 or 6 depends how many you want to give.Not too many as she will get lazy


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

casper2009 said:


> well i guess i could try feeding her more, but i doubt she would eat any. and if i feed her too many roaches she wont eat her salad/veg


Feed salad and veg in the morning then feed her live later on in the day. This normally works


----------

